# Is there a CD in my CD drive?



## Ragnes (Dec 23, 2008)

I would like to put a CD in my CD drive, but it feels like there is already one there.  However, I don't see anything on the desktop to indicate that one is in the drive.  I would like to save some photos on the CD.  My empty CD goes in the slot about 1 1/2 inches or about 3/4 of an inch from the center of the CD.  Can anyone tell me how to get the CD out of my drive? Or how to tell if maybe I'm mistaken about there actually being one there and how to get the new CD into the drive?
Thanks,
Ragnes


----------



## Doctor X (Dec 23, 2008)

Need to tell us what, specifically, it is you are writing about: computer, car, small child?

--J.D.


----------



## VirtualTracy (Dec 23, 2008)

Ragnes said:


> Can anyone tell me how to get the CD out of my drive? Or how to tell if maybe I'm mistaken about there actually being one there and how to get the new CD into the drive?
> Thanks,
> Ragnes



Presuming you are using Mac OS X, launch Disc Utility which you'll find in the _Applications ~> Utilities folder_ and if there's a disc in the drive it should appear in the left column:





There is an Eject button in the Disc Utilities menubar and you could try to eject the disc using that ....

While we're at it, it's best to check System Profiler too.  Click on the &#63743; in the upper left of the menubar.  

Select _"About This Mac"_ from the menu.  System Profiler will launch. Click to highlight _Disc  Burning_ in the _Contents_ Menu on the left.

The information about your disc drive will be displayed in the window to the right:




If it turns out that there is a disc already in your Disc drive then there are a number of ways to remove it:


Press the eject key on your keyboard (if there is one there, of course).

Reboot and hold down the Mouse button upon hearing the Startup Chime

Launch iTunes and in the menu choose Controls ~> Eject Disc

If neither of these work let us know and we'll go from there.

Hopefully, if there is a disc in the drive, it's a regulation size disc and not an oddly shaped one or mini-disc as that is a whole different kettle o' fish .... and disregard all of the above if you were indeed only seeking advice regarding a car or a small child


----------

